# Car Seats/Boosters



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

I was looking ahead and making sure I prepare for some major items I will need (once we find the perfect Hav to join our family 


Does anyone have any suggestions about Car Seats/Boosters? I've seen some boosters that look great with a harness/seat belt with it...but, was wondering if a booster or car seat alllows the puppy to lay down?

Or is crating a dog in the car best?

Any recommendations? Thanks ahead for your help!

~~Marie!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's Molly's made by Outward Hound http://www.myoutwardhound.com/booster-seats-for-dogs-dog-auto-accessories.html


----------



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Dave!

How precious! Molly looks pretty happy. Thanks for sharing!

~~Marie!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks, just make sure to use a harness with whatever method you choose.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi sits in a regular donut dog bed on the seat of the car, with a specially designed car harness that buckles into the car seat. He has never minded that he's not up high... he just falls asleep anyway!


----------



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Wonderful! Harnesses....I'll have to put that down on the shopping list, too!! LOL!! Do you suggest going to the same website of the car seats/boosters to look at their gear?

~~Marie!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

MBornadams said:


> Wonderful! Harnesses....I'll have to put that down on the shopping list, too!! LOL!! Do you suggest going to the same website of the car seats/boosters to look at their gear?
> 
> ~~Marie!


not neccesarily. Any harness with back attachment will do. Hey Karen, Molly is a nosey one , she has to see what's going on. LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

This is the one we use. Solvit Tagalong Jumbo On-Seat Booster. Hope I got all the words in there! :biggrin1:Augie really likes it. Haven't had Finn in it yet. He hasn't been on any long trips and I usually take him in his crate around town. Augie loves riding in it, he can see out, sleep, turn around, whatever. 

Not the best photo as it doesn't show the whole thing.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Aaah Linda ,what a cute picture.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, Dave!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> not neccesarily. Any harness with back attachment will do. Hey Karen, Molly is a nosey one , she has to see what's going on. LOL


Nosey little girl! Kodi curls up with an antler, chews for a while and falls asleep. When we are pulling the trailer, he's in the back seat of the truck. Dave found that the cup holder is within easy reach of Kodi's seat there. So he has his little water bowl in one cup holder, and a selection of chew items in the other cup holder, so he's all set!:biggrin1:

I don't quite agree about "any harness will do". In an impact, there can be a LOT of forward force against the harness, especially on a little dog. My vet friends suggest a harness with as much weight distributions as possible across the chest. A good car harness will be heavier weight than a walking harness, and has a large, padded breast piece. It will also have a slot to slide the seatbelt through.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody have an idea for a car seat for a havanese who throws up if he can see out the window?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JCChaplin said:


> Anybody have an idea for a car seat for a havanese who throws up if he can see out the window?


Yeah, do what we do, and just put a donut dog bed on the seat, and buckle him into the seat belt using a car harness.

Kodi doesn't have any problems in the car, but we didn't want to have a big thing to take in and out of the car, and to store when it wasn't IN the car. He adjusted just fine to sitting on the seat.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Yeah, do what we do, and just put a donut dog bed on the seat, and buckle him into the seat belt using a car harness.
> 
> Kodi doesn't have any problems in the car, but we didn't want to have a big thing to take in and out of the car, and to store when it wasn't IN the car. He adjusted just fine to sitting on the seat.


Since we no longer have kids at home, we just leave the seats in the cars. DH has one in his. I have one in mine. We will have to be moving one of them when I decide to put Finn in a car seat. I have been taking him to class in his crate. But that is not such a good thing either. One day I stopped a bit suddenly and he hit his nose on the door of it.  I think it would be safer to have him in a harness, strapped to a car seat or the seat belt.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

We have the Snoozer Luxury Lookout 2, large, for Tucker. He's a bigger Hav at 18 lbs. It has plenty of room for him to lay down when we go on trips and he's able to see outside when he's awake. We've made quite a few trips to Fl. from NH and have been very happy with the Snoozer. There's a drawer underneath that we keep his leash, treats, poop bags, etc. in when on the road.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

We have two of the Outward Hound seats by Kyjen in the back of the Prius. Each has a small donuts bed added for comfort. Until recently, Buster traveled in his pet taxi because he was a chewing monster, and I didn't want him to chew on the straps or buckles of the car seat. I decided to apply bitter Apple to any surfaces he was likely to chew on before installing the new car seat. That worked. 

Both dogs have chew bones if they are so inclined. They start out every drive by looking out the windows and then they either lay down and chew or fall asleep. It kind of depends on the traffic situation.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> Nosey little girl! Kodi curls up with an antler, chews for a while and falls asleep. When we are pulling the trailer, he's in the back seat of the truck. Dave found that the cup holder is within easy reach of Kodi's seat there. So he has his little water bowl in one cup holder, and a selection of chew items in the other cup holder, so he's all set!:biggrin1:
> 
> I don't quite agree about "any harness will do". In an impact, there can be a LOT of forward force against the harness, especially on a little dog. My vet friends suggest a harness with as much weight distributions as possible across the chest. A good car harness will be heavier weight than a walking harness, and has a large, padded breast piece. It will also have a slot to slide the seatbelt through.


 yeah I think I know what you mean. Molly actuall has something like this, but it is velcro and her hair gets caught in it.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I've posted this before, but here's a pic of Panda in her Solvit car seat. Works great for her - she HAS to see what's goin' on (and help dad pump gas!).... We use a mesh harness (larger with better weight distribution as Karen said). Only when she's in the car seat though - as her hair tends to matt....


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Momo hates her crate! Whenever I tell her we're going bye-bye, she sits on DH's lap or goes to her bed in the expen. Then, she stands in her crate (I had towels, sheepskin, etc. but she pawed them to the side). I can tell she is not happy. So, I'm looking for carseats/boosters for Momo that will go in the backseat. Are the ones mentioned above for the backseat? It's not really obvious to me from the pictures.

Thanks!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, they are for the back seat. There are some seats designed for the center console, but I would not use them for both safety and distraction reasons.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I have the same Solvit Tagalong Jumbo On-Seat Booster that some of the others have. I got it after one quick 5 min. trip with Jack. He was horrid - bouncing everywhere. It is really nice. The boosterseat is basically a big plastic box with slots to slide the seat belt through - similar to a baby carseat. On the inside of the box is a loop which you clip the harness to. 

I have it set up in one of the 3rd row seats in my RAV4. It is Jack's spot. He can snooze, lick the back of the kids' necks or bark at the cars chasing us.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> I have it set up in one of the 3rd row seats in my RAV4. It is Jack's spot. He can snooze, lick the back of the kids' necks or bark at the cars chasing us.


:biggrin1: Good boy, Jack! Way to make those tailgaters back off for Mom!!


----------



## JMGracie (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a Kurgo Booster Seat in the backseat of my car.

It works pretty well, and Gracie likes it for short trips (to the vet, groomer, doggy daycare, etc). I haven't tried long trips, but I get the feeling she wouldn't be as comfortable because there really isn't a lot of padding.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I put a $7 oval dog bed from Walmart on the bottom of each carseat, and my guys now have hiding places for their chewies in addition to having a softer place to lie down.


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Rita Nelson said:


> We have the Snoozer Luxury Lookout 2, large, for Tucker. He's a bigger Hav at 18 lbs. It has plenty of room for him to lay down when we go on trips and he's able to see outside when he's awake. We've made quite a few trips to Fl. from NH and have been very happy with the Snoozer. There's a drawer underneath that we keep his leash, treats, poop bags, etc. in when on the road.


Rita and All,
Well I thought I had purchased every conceivable "necessity" for Mojo, but I'm wrong! Also a little confused. So, the "car seat" hooks to the seatbelt. Does the harness then hook to the car seat? Do all the different car seats come with a place to hook the harness (or do I have to look for that special?) I totally get the idea of spreading out the contact points with the harness. Any recommendations on which brands have worked best for you?

Oh geez (Lucille, I have a feeling you can relate to this): once upon a time, I used to hop into a Firebird SE with three huge labrador retrievers jostling for space in the back seat (who had just been fed either a can of Alpo or some $4.00 for a 25 pound bag of unknown kibble). And none of them ever had food sensitivities. If you had ever told that young woman that someday I'd be concerned about not buying the "right" car seat for a dog, she'd have LOL for sure! Times do change (and in this case, for the better, but there's still something funny about it to me)!


----------

